# static routes



## zambombas (May 3, 2012)

*I* am trying to add a rout*e*. I added three network interfaces and I want to add static routes. When I run [cmd=]route add net 192.168.0.0/20 gw 192.168.0.2 dev em1[/cmd] I have the following error:


```
bad address dev
```

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2012)

The syntax is completely off, try reading the man page route(8).

`# route add -net 192.168.0.0/20 192.168.0.2`


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 3, 2012)

See route(8) for proper syntax.


----------

